# OOPS!



## writerwoman2002 (Aug 13, 2002)

I posted the IBS post on the wrong post! I DO have GERD though and can relate to everyone on this board. Sometimes it gets so bad that I end up burping every few seconds for hours and then my stomach is sore. Other times, I am so nauseted, I feel like if I throw up, I would feel better, but of course, I never throw up!!I take Pepsid and just bought Pepsid Complete. Has anyone taken that and what has been their results? I also have a hiadel hernia and have problems with that as well! UUGH!!! Some days I just feel like breaking down and crying!







I know this is my "lot" in life and so I will try to deal with it the best I can, but it's very hard (as you know all too well)Hope I can bring some support to the board and develop some friendships along the way.Take Care,


----------

